# A Dog Too



## A Dog Too (Oct 24, 2020)

Hello all !! Nice to be a part of your community!
We have been campers in some form or another from age 3 
Have progressed through years of tents, trailer-tents, caravans Of many kinds, when the kids were hanging on the coat tails...  When they flew the nest, took the plunge and have now converted our very own LWB Crafter fitted with as many mod cons as I could squeeze in... been all around the UK mainland, Inner and Outer Hebrides, Orkney Isles and the NC500 twice ( yes including the Bealach na ba pass )... Ireland and Europe awaits post Pandemic issues... 
Keep safe, Travel far, Enjoy every day... Remember,  life is the greatest world tour ever !!


----------



## Robmac (Oct 24, 2020)

Great intro.

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## trevskoda (Oct 24, 2020)

Welcome from Co Antrim, also doing the life tour.


----------



## mjvw (Oct 24, 2020)

Welcome from County Durham.


----------



## The laird (Oct 24, 2020)

Hi welcome and enjoy from West Lothian


----------



## jeanette (Oct 24, 2020)

Hi and welcome from County Durham


----------



## Makzine (Oct 25, 2020)

Hello and welcome from Kent.


----------



## Silver sprinter (Oct 25, 2020)

Hi welcome along from scotland


----------



## Red Dwarf (Oct 26, 2020)

Hi and welcome from the Highlands!


----------



## phillybarbour (Oct 27, 2020)

Hi and welcome along


----------



## peter palance (Oct 28, 2020)

A Dog Too said:


> Hello all !! Nice to be a part of your community!
> We have been campers in some form or another from age 3
> Have progressed through years of tents, trailer-tents, caravans Of many kinds, when the kids were hanging on the coat tails...  When they flew the nest, took the plunge and have now converted our very own LWB Crafter fitted with as many mod cons as I could squeeze in... been all around the UK mainland, Inner and Outer Hebrides, Orkney Isles and the NC500 twice ( yes including the Bealach na ba pass )... Ireland and Europe awaits post Pandemic issues...
> Keep safe, Travel far, Enjoy every day... Remember,  life is the greatest world tour ever !!


wel-come, it seems like you are barking mad, keep your paws up, and no teeth marks,ok.pj. happy landings.


----------



## campervanannie (Oct 29, 2020)

Hi and welcome


----------



## mid4did (Nov 2, 2020)

welcome to the madhouse,you'll fit in just fine.


----------



## Pandaman2020 (Nov 7, 2020)

Hello from Lancashire


----------

